# Finally a good snow for Minneapolis



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mnz057>060-062-030615-
/o.new.kmpx.ws.w.0001.090103t1800z-090104t1200z/
kandiyohi-meeker-wright-hennepin-ramsey-
including the cities of...willmar...litchfield...monticello...
Minneapolis...st. Paul
414 pm cst fri jan 2 2009

...winter storm warning in effect from 12 pm saturday to 6 am cst
sunday...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a winter storm warning for heavy snow...which is in effect from 12
pm saturday to 6 am cst sunday.

Heavy snow will occur saturday afternoon and continue saturday
night... With four to seven inches possible from willmar to the
twin cities. The heaviest snow will be over the north metro.
Therefore a winter storm warning has been issued for saturday
afternoon and saturday night...generally along and north of a line
from morris to willmar to the twin cities... To chippewa falls.

Snow will spread into west central and southwest minnesota late
tonight...and reach west central wisconsin saturday morning.
However... The snow will not become heavy around willmar and the
twin cities until saturday afternoon.

Winds will be a bit gusty on saturday... And combined with
falling snow... Will cause some poor visibilities during the day
tomorrow. But the real strong winds are not expected until
saturday evening around willmar...and in outlying areas of the
twin cities until late saturday night. Winds will strengthen to
20 or 25 mph in west central and south central minnesota...with
gusts to 35 mph. Whiteout conditions may be possible in rural
areas of west central and south central minnesota saturday night.

By sunday morning...wind chills will drop to 10 to 25 below for
that part of minnesota west and northwest of minneapolis... While
the twin cities should have wind chills between 10 below and zero by
sunday morning.

A winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow
are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an
emergency. If you must travel...keep an extra flashlight...
Food...and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.

$$


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going to say 4 inches for the metro area.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Twin Cities TV (channel 4, 5, 11) say more north and seems further north than earlier today. Heaviest snow north of St. Cloud, MN. 6-8" plus north of there. 

My guess 4 inches in and around Twin cities proper. 

I'd be happy with 4 inches. The piles are getting a bit tough to deal with over here. We got a foot last Tuesday. I like the 1-4" easy ones!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Why is it that all the news stations get the same information from the NWS and still cannnot agree on how much snow we are going to get? I don't get it. NWS 5-8 for metro, 11 says 1-3 amby 4 in areas, 5 4-6, 4 says 5-8 WTF ? This is so annoying that they cannnot all agree.


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes it is annoying, I just watch all of them and then try and figure an average amount forecasted. You would be surprised how close we usually get to that number. I am betting on that 4"number as well. I hope so our rate increases at 4"!


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Hamelfire;700003 said:


> Why is it that all the news stations get the same information from the NWS and still cannnot agree on how much snow we are going to get? I don't get it. NWS 5-8 for metro, 11 says 1-3 amby 4 in areas, 5 4-6, 4 says 5-8 WTF ? This is so annoying that they cannnot all agree.


There's 10 models or more (computers) saying different amounts, they don't always agree. So that is when the forecaster uses his opinions and/or hype's it up for TV ratings. The weather is a soft science at best so it is why it is so across the board.

The NWS tends to give the no BS answer but still is wrong at times and tend to be a little high.

My method is to watch the NWS, Accuweather, and WCCO websites to get a range. Then I watch the radar to get a better idea of where it is going to hit the hardest.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had good luck using weatherunderground.com and their nexrad radar. As far as nailing down an exact number of inches in a prediction....


----------

